# [solved] Neuer Kernel -> Framebuffer dunkel

## Bitspyer

Habe nach längerer Zeit mal den Kernel aktuallisert.

Meines Wissens nach, habe ich an der Konfig so gut wie nichts geändert, vor allem nicht im Bereich der Framebuffer, bzw. Graphic-Devices. Dennoch ist jetzt seit neustem der Terminal dunkel. Erst wenn X gestartet wird, ist wieder alles OK.

Lass ich die vga= Option weg, ist natürlich alles OK.

Jemand eine Idee, was da am neuen Kernel (2.6.22) geändert wurde????

Gruss,

Bitspyer

----------

## tuxianer

Mal als Info für uns,

was für einen Kernel hattest du den Vorher, und was für Framebuffer haste verwendet sprichst du vom Splash beim booten auf den großen Konsolen oder was ?!

MfG

----------

## Thargor

Falls du mit dunkel komplett schwarz meinst und eine nvidia Karte verwendest, dann schau mal, ob du die aktuelle Version der x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers installiert hast (100.14.11, noch package masked). Ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch vor kurzem und ein Update hat geholfen.

----------

## Bitspyer

ich spreche vom framebuffer ohne X.

Bei X läuft alles ohne Probleme. Inzwischen kann ich leider auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen, welcher alter Kernel keine Probleme machte.

Auf meinem Laptop habe ich es inzwischen hinbekommen. Mittels vbetest habe ich einen VGA Mode getestet und mittels vga=<nr> eingeben und es läuft.

Nur mein Desktop macht jetzt noch Probleme.

Meine Grub Zeile ist:

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel root=/dev/sda3 vga=794 video=vesafb:ywrap

(Der VGA Mode ergibt sich aus dem vbetest ermittelt Wert +512)

Es ist eine Nvidia Gforce4 MX440SE AGP mit nvidia-driver-1.0.9631-r1

Rivafb ist nicht aktiv, nur der VesaFB.

Kernels wurden gentoo-sources 2.6.19, 2.6.20 und 2.6.22 getestet.

Alle mit dem Ergebniss, das der Framebuffer schwarz ist und erst wenn X startet ich etwas sehe. Lass ich das VGA Statement weg, ist alles OK.

EDIT

Manchmal ist die Lösung soooo nah , das man sich fragt, warum man nicht vor Blödheit laut aufschreit....    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Device Driver -> Graphics Support -> Console Display driver support -> Framebuffer Console support

aktivieren.

Und schon gehts!

Sorry!  Und danke für alle Hilfen....... Ich geh jetzt erstmal 'en Bier trinken.......

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

>  Ich geh jetzt erstmal 'en Bier trinken.......

 

na dann prost! das wollte ich eh schon als problemlösung vorgeschlagen haben  :Wink: 

----------

